# Looks like Jenn Coulter is busy, Young person injured after avalanche roars down...



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

*This is Jenn's Hill that she patrols, looks like everyone is safe as per the news report. She has a serious serious job, as well as her dogs do serious business.
*

*Young person injured after avalanche roars down ski slope at B.C. resort*


http://ca.news.yahoo.com/police-least-four-people-caught-avalanche-b-c-20110115-135158-511.html


FERNIE, B.C. - Seven people on an expert ski run at the Fernie Alpine Resort in southeastern B.C., were caught up in an avalanche as it roared down the mountainside Saturday afternoon.
The resort says none of the seven were entirely buried by the snow slide, but one young male skier received a leg injury and was taken to hospital by ambulance.
The resort said the slide happened in an inbound area of the resort.
"The avalanche was triggered by skiers and was reported to be approximately 30 metres wide and one metre deep," resort manager Andy Cohen said in a news release.
The slide happened in an area known as Currie 1, 2, 3, which is rated as expert terrain.
"All other people and articles have been accounted for and taken to the base," Cohen said.
The young skier taken to hospital was quickly released and was able to walk out of hospital on his own.
The resort's ski patrol responded to the incident immediately and was assisted by the RCMP and its dog team, an RCMP helicopter, BC Ambulance Service, Fernie Search and Rescue, and a dog avalanche rescue team.
RCMP Cpl. Dan Moskaluk said the avalanche happened just before 1 p.m. Pacific Time Saturday.
The Canadian Avalanche Centre has rated the avalanche danger in that area as high.
The avalanche threat was so tentative in the southeastern part of the province that two major highways were also closed on Saturday.
Highway 1 was shut down starting early Saturday in three locations between Craigellachie and Golden, B.C., either because of the high avalanche hazard or for avalanche control.
Meanwhile, Highway 3 on the west side of Kootenay Pass was closed because of the high avalanche hazard.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if they participated in the rescue and securing of the area


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Wonder if they participated in the rescue and securing of the area



From what I understand Jennifer is only 1 of 2 teams on that Mountain. So chances 50/50 she is/was one of the first on the scene or deployed immediately any ways.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

and more ... again ..

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/avalanche-...park-kananaskis-alta-20110116-111439-874.html

*Avalanche kills two men at provincial park in Kananaskis, Alta*



KANANASKIS, Alta. - Two people have been killed after being caught in an avalanche in Kananaskis Country, Alta.
RCMP say the two men were in the Burstall Pass area of the Peter Lougheed Provincial Park yesterday afternoon when they were swept away by the snow slide.
Three other people witnessed the avalanche which took place some 135 kilometres southwest of Calgary.
Kananaskis Public Safety dispatched a helicopter to the scene, but were too late to save the men.
Emergency crews had to wait until daylight this morning to recover the two victims.
Both men are believed to be in their forties, but police are withholding their identities until next of kin has been notified.
Autopsies are scheduled for this week.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That sucks!
As with many "rescues" involving dogs they often wind up as recoveries.


----------

